# Honda GJAEA Engine Problems



## bristledog (Jul 15, 2010)

When I start the engine on my husquvarna push mower, it sounds like the blade or something in the engine is banging around. It starts easily and after a few seconds sounding like a threshing machine quiets down a a little but you still hear something banging around. The blade is not striking anything. I removed the spark plug and pulled the engine through several cycles with the start rope and nice and quiet. Did the same with plug in, pulling in short pulls and you can hear something hitting something. All assistance greatly appreciated!
B


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

sounds like the blade or the blade holder is loose.


----------



## bristledog (Jul 15, 2010)

Blade and holder are tight. Thanks for the suggestions Indypower.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you recently changed the spark plug,could you have possibly put in one with a longer reach and it is hitting the piston?If it only knocks when it has compression,maybe a piston wrist pin or connecting rod with to much wear.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would agree with Indy. Even if the blade feels tight, you need to make sure it's properly torqued or they can cause unusual noises when running.


----------



## bristledog (Jul 15, 2010)

*Honda GJAE Engine Problems*

Problem is now resolved.
At the suggestion of 30yeartech, I checked the blade and holder and it was tight but as a double check, removed it and checked that the blade and holder was firmly mated. OK, but:

This mower has front wheel drive, operated by a belt from a pulley on the engine shaft to a small transmission on the front axle. I had not had any problem with this drive. However, with the blade and holder off it was easier to see and the pulley seemed to be low, almost touching the top of blade holder. Since the belt is not under tension until the front drive is engaged, the normal flexing of the belt caused it to flop around and bang into the top deck of the mower. Made a heck of a noise. I think that explained why the noise was more pronounced when first starting then lessened when the engine got up to speed. (This mower has an automatic throttle) I removed the set screws from the pulley, pushed it up about a half inch, coated the screws with locktite and and reinstalled them. Voila, problem solved.

Thanks for all the suggestions, anybody else having this problem, check that pulley.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad you got it figured out. I would have never thought to suggest looking at the drive pulley, since you indicated that it was a "push" mower in your original post. Even so, I probably would not have thought of that. Good thing you happened across the issue while checking your blade and adapter.


----------

